
The US military is trying to read minds - howard941
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614495/us-military-super-soldiers-control-drones-brain-computer-interfaces/
======
laurex
Ed Boyden's work is fascinating. He has been involved with many things I'd
expect to directly impact the future of the brain on a consumer level.
[https://mcgovern.mit.edu/profile/ed-
boyden/](https://mcgovern.mit.edu/profile/ed-boyden/)

